# Are Haydn's slow movements the true highlights of his symphonies?



## Clairvoyance Enough (Jul 25, 2014)

Long story short, I have always loved Haydn, but I was one of those people who dismissed classical era slow movements as pleasant but mostly dull. Recently and over the years I've seen this view repeated.

It was also my opinion that Haydn's fast movements were less consistently melodic before the Paris-era, even if creative in other ways, and at 100+ symphonies a first movement that failed to hook me often meant I would skip it and save the rest for later.

Well later finally came and I really think anyone who ever felt the way I did should sit with the slow movements for awhile. For me they're unassuming at first, but steadily worm their way in and reveal Haydn as a charming melodist in addition to the great storyteller he is already known as.

As a sidenote, I emphasize the pre-Londons because mature Haydn's reputation is already glowing anyway. By that point every movement, fast, slow, and in between, was brilliant in every area. I'm mostly interested to hear how others feel about the pre-Paris stuff that is recognized but overlooked a bit more often.


















I think what I am getting at that is that Haydn has never really been known as the type of melodist to be co-opted by the mainstream and used in commercials, cartoons, and etc (not that that is some high badge of honor Haydn ever needed), but I think early and middle period Haydn is more tuneful than I gave him credit for. Or if not tuneful, containing memorable motifs that are satisfying before being developed.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

*Are Haydn's slow movements the true highlights of his symphonies?*

Short story short: the first two Haydn symphonies I recall ever hearing were the _Surprise_ and the _Clock_, sides A and B on a vinyl disc I had as a young teen. Intriguingly, the symphonies are named for what goes on in their slow movements, which in some sense serve as the centers of these two pieces. I've loved these symphonies, and their slow movements, for well over half a century now, and I can't see turning back.

I've surveyed all of the Haydn symphonies and return to them again and again. I prefer to appreciate each one as a unit rather than to dwell upon individual movements. Each symphony proves a gem with its various movements like facets, each one particular and special; each movement has its value within the whole. So that's how I enjoy the Haydn symphonies.


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

SONNET CLV said:


> *Are Haydn's slow movements the true highlights of his symphonies?*
> 
> Short story short: the first two Haydn symphonies I recall ever hearing were the _Surprise_ and the _Clock_, sides A and B on a vinyl disc I had as a young teen. Intriguingly, the symphonies are named for what goes on in their slow movements, which in some sense serve as the centers of these two pieces. I've loved these symphonies, and their slow movements, for well over half a century now, and I can't see turning back.
> 
> I've surveyed all of the Haydn symphonies and return to them again and again. I prefer to appreciate each one as a unit rather than to dwell upon individual movements. Each symphony proves a gem with its various movements like facets, each one particular and special; each movement has its value within the whole. So that's how I enjoy the Haydn symphonies.


Out of interest, was it the Karl Richter recording?


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

*Haydn* is definitely for more advanced listeners. He is more like Bach in some ways regarding structure, but more creative and developed than Bach.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Ethereality said:


> *Haydn* is definitely for more advanced listeners. He is like listening to Bach in regards to structure, but more creative and developed than Bach.





Ethereality said:


> *Schumann* and *Schubert* are really for more advanced listeners, both surpassing Brahms.


Why are you going around saying these weird things XD


----------



## Gallus (Feb 8, 2018)

Slow movements the highlights? Not sure...I would say the characterful, immediate, endlessly inventive and joyful sonata-allegros are most often the highlights of Haydn's symphonies to me.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

I can't deny that the slow movements are good, but I personally get more pure enjoyment from the minuets.


----------

